# Fita rule included diameter of arrow and wrap



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thats like saying they are going to measure aroung your fletch as well since its part of the arrow! I think they can measure the point cause that would make sense as they are on the scoring end but what would wraps have to do with scoring.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Found this on another forum:



> Response from the Technical Committee:
> It is the majority opinion of the Technical Committee that an arrow shafts maximum allowable diameter is 9.3 mm as noted in Book 2, article 7.3.1.7.1 and subsequent references in Book 3, Book 4, etc. If arrow wraps are used for the purpose of identification, visibility in targets, better fletch adhesion or for other reasons, the diameter of the shaft including the wrap must be 9.3 mm or less.
> 
> Additional Information: Further to our investigation of the issue, single layer, commercially available arrow wraps would preclude the use of only two arrow sizes/diameters (in the maximum allowable range of a 23 size shaft) that would otherwise be legal if no arrow wrap was applied. Those two arrow sizes are 2315 and 2312.
> ...


Some people just have too much time on their hands... 


I'm going to be grinding my old style CXL points down to 9.4mm, just to be sure.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

If they are going to use that mentality on the fletching end, then any arrow constructed with a "Nock collar" that extends over the shaft will also be illegal!!! Ken


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Shhhh! Don't even give them the idea!!!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

ontario moose said:


> I was in Caledon today and one of the guys said FITA is counting the diameter of the arrow with the wrap for the size restrictions.
> 
> anybody heard anything..
> 
> ...


Wow isn't that going a little too far? The fricken wrap and fletching doesn't have anything to do with scoring!! Guess we will all have to shoot Nano's then they can't say anything about arrow diameter...lol:tongue:


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

About the wrap and the size of arrows :
	Without any wrap : Only 2317 is over 9.3 mm
	Why is the 2317 arrow size not legal for FITA competition: 
(legal=9.3 mm=0.3661 inch)
	2317 means outside diameter 23/64 =0.3594 with a 0.017 wall thicknes.
 But in fact 
	2312 =outside diameter 0.3634 inche
	2314 =outside diameter 0.3568 inch
	2315 =outside diameter 0.3649 inch
	2317 =outside diameter 0.3690 pouces (more than 0.3661 inch)

	With a wrap
	The interpretation of Fita says that the single layer, commercially available arows wrap would preclude the use of only two arrows size/diameters in the maximum allowable range of a 23 size shaft. The arrows sizes are 2315 and 2312. These arrows would otherwise be legal if no arrow wrap was applied.


----------



## richardr1246 (Mar 28, 2010)

It goes on and on but, rules are rules. Technically one should be shooting at a new butt each round; as all have experienced an arrow can be swayed from it's course by holes made in the but by previous shots. The unreasonable reasoning behind this thinking (or lack of) may be the very remote possibility of a passthrough, however, it does seem that the fletching was ignored if that was the reasoning. If there were to be a passthrough it would be very difficult if not impossible to determine the actual location of the arrow shaft because of the fletching damage. But, if you bury a shaft only to the fletching then the wrap dia. at that point could falsely influence the score... sometimes. Remote but possible.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

It would be nice to have a list of arrows that would be considered legal/illegal without having to go out and buy a micrometer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I think reasoning before was if a pass through of some sorts up to fletching then arrow is thicker near vanes and could break the line...


----------

